# Worldmark deposits to RCI



## Bxian (Oct 11, 2010)

Does Worldmark do bbulk deposits into RCI weeks?  If so, what is the typical timing? Looking to try for some time in Idaho at a Worldmark resort there-already booked for a week at Meadow Lake in Montana and want to try to add to that with time in Idaho if we can.


----------



## LLW (Oct 12, 2010)

Bxian said:


> Does Worldmark do bbulk deposits into RCI weeks?  If so, what is the typical timing? Looking to try for some time in Idaho at a Worldmark resort there-already booked for a week at Meadow Lake in Montana and want to try to add to that with time in Idaho if we can.



Yes, WM does bulk deposit into RCI Weeks, but I am not an RCI member and don't know what the typical timing is. An ongoing search (I think RCI do have those for non-WM owners also?) is your best bet.

Less than 10% of WM owners exchange, because they can go to over 70 resorts within the system with minimum knowledge and no fee. To increase your chance, you might want to try more than one exchange company, and/or post on wmowners.com for a direct exchange:
WMO "WM Reservations Wanted" Forum


----------

